# de-oiled flax seed



## amianto

*De-oiled flax seed*

Tema: Contenido de Suplementos alimenticios

Podría ser semilla de lino monoinsaturada?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## sstsstsst

Monoinsaturada es un adjetivo que se aplica *solo* a las grasas, aceites y otros compuestos orgánicos de carbono en el contexto de la química, no se puede aplicar a semillas.


----------



## vicdark

Suena a semilla de lino a la que se le ha extraído el aceite.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

vicdark said:


> Suena a semilla de lino a la que se le ha extraído el aceite.


Lo mismo creo yo.


----------



## sstsstsst

Me suena a algún proceso parecido al que se hace con las aceitunas, que se muelen y refinan para extraerles el aceite de oliva.

Yo diría que podría ser *linaza refinada.*


----------



## vicdark

Cuando a la soya (soja para los más castizos) se le extrae el aceite, lo que queda es la torta de soya. Por analogía también existe la *torta de linaza.*

http://www.aceitesdesemillas.com/es/tortas-harinas.php


----------



## amianto

Muchas gracias a todos. Creo que refinada es lo adecuado.

Feliz Año


----------



## LeoLeo9

De-oiled literalmente sería desgrasado.
Refinado sería el adjetivo a aplicar al aceite no a la semilla en sí misma, hablas de un proceso de obtención de aceite o de la obtención de semillas especiales?


----------



## amianto

Gracias Leo-Leo9

No se habla del proceso es simplemente el contenido de un suplemento alimenticio. Creo que tu sugerencia de desgrasada (la semilla) es la adecuada. Que piensas al respecto?


----------



## Quetzali

Para mí, existe una buena diferencia entre aceite y grasa. Una es líquida y la otra es sólida. 
  Yo diría simplemente “sin aceite” semillas de lino sin aceite…


----------



## LeoLeo9

Pues no sé la definición exacta, aunque no creo que la grasa tenga que ser sólida. 

Cuando prensas una semilla sacas aceite, pero cuando el aceite está en su interior como un componente más yo no lo llamaría así. Un tipo de compuesto que forma parte de los seres vivos son las grasas, o lípidos, no los aceites.

Pero no sé si la traducción adecuada es desgrasada, era una sugerencia... Hay muchas páginas de estudios bioquímicos para el "de oiled" de semillas, a lo mejor alguien de ese campo puede ayudar.


----------

